# The Real HT Info Podcast



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are excited to announce a partnership with the *Real HT Info Podcast*. 

Some of you may have noticed the following widget:










This widget will allow you to listen to the podcast directly from the Shack.

You can also visit the web site at http://www.realht.info

Marshall (*eugovector*) is the host of the show.

From the web site:

_Real HT Info is a podcast dedicated to cutting through the nonsense and making better sound and video available to everyone interested in Home Theater. We're here for those on a limited budget, those with less than ideal spaces (small apartments, college dorms, non-dedicated rooms), and those that are tired of being sold an inferior product because they were tricked by marketing hype.. We'll show you how to get the best bang for your buck without getting trapped in a "cheaper is better" mindset, and all the little tricks to help you squeeze extra performance out of your current system for next to nothing. And, in case you're wondering what to watch and listen to, well review great content for your system._

Marshall is doing an outstanding job with the Podcast. If you haven't taken the time to listen, please do. We are certain you will enjoy the show!


----------



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

I really enjoy the podcasts. They are very informative and the host is excellent.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack, eridiorya. Don't be a lurker!


----------

